# Soapstone



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 6, 2009)

Always on the lookout for "new" materials to feed the addiction. I'm a total junkie when it comes to turning something unique. I'd like to share with you some SOAPSTONE:

is a versatile material for carving — regular carving tools will work well with it, as do gravers and files. Regular turning tools will also handle this material with ease.Soapstone is "soft" and it is even easier to shape than wood. It buffs readily to a variegated green finish. This is an excellent medium for beginning carvers/turners because results are not dependent on tool sharpness. Of particular interest is the fact that it can be readily cut on a table saw or bandsaw. 

Give it a try, you may enjoy it as much as I.
-Peter-


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 6, 2009)

nicely done, i like stone as well.  your name may become inappropriate if you keep it up!


----------



## wholesaleneon (Aug 6, 2009)

is that the same kind of soap stone i use to mark metal?


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice pen and nice background in the photo.

You make a compelling case - I might just have to try something besides wood for the next project.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 6, 2009)

I like it! May try that someday.


----------



## LEAP (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful Pen, It must be much softer stone than the vermont soapstone that  Newlondon88 sent me. That stuff was incredibly hard and destroyed a carbide cutter. It made a nice looking pen but completely trashed the cutter and a bunch of sandpaper to finish.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice looking pen.   If I can find some I will give it a try.


----------



## mickr (Aug 7, 2009)

I have seen art bowls turned  on this material, but not a utilitarian piece..any idea it's durability??


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 7, 2009)

mickr said:


> I have seen art bowls turned  on this material, but not a utilitarian piece..any idea it's durability??



Soapstone is rather soft, so that it may be wise to give it a good CA finish. Not sure that the pen will be able to withstand a lot of abuse as a daily writer. Personally, I like to leave it in its natural state and just polish it with MM and 'gently' use her.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 7, 2009)

LEAP said:


> Beautiful Pen, It must be much softer stone than the vermont soapstone that  Newlondon88 sent me. That stuff was incredibly hard and destroyed a carbide cutter. It made a nice looking pen but completely trashed the cutter and a bunch of sandpaper to finish.



Looks like this pen is made from artistic soapstone, which has a much higher
talc content. What I sent you is architectural soapstone, which has less
talk and more granite.

This soapstone is used for marking metals and is soft enough to be used
for carving. The architectural soapstone is used for countertops, sinks etc.

Looks nice!


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the post.
Sounds like a good turn


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 7, 2009)

Great looking pen.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been wanting to try some soapstone or alabaster but can't seem to find any locally, and the one online place I found only sells 20+ lbs at a time. 

I just want little pieces. 

You'd think Michael's or Hobby Lobby would sell the stuff. Anybody got some direction for me? The pen in the OP is beautiful and exactly what I want to see.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 7, 2009)

Nicely done -- it makes a great looking pen.

I've turned some alabaster, but never tried soapstone.  Any idea how they compare?

  -Barry


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 7, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> I've been wanting to try some soapstone or alabaster but can't seem to find any locally, and the one online place I found only sells 20+ lbs at a time.
> 
> I just want little pieces.




Lee Valley(see link below) sells some small carving blocks (4.5 lbs.)that will make good pen blanks once sliced. As mentioned in my post, the bandsaw cuts this soapstone real easy without damage to the blade. It is also very light on turning tools.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=32712&cat=1,250,43298


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 7, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> I've been wanting to try some soapstone or alabaster but can't seem to find any locally, and the one online place I found only sells 20+ lbs at a time.



You might want to check with Richard (randbcrafts)  He not only has the
TruStone blanks but sometimes he has alabaster, too. He sent me a blank
and it was beautiful.  (till I got hold of it..)


----------

